# BBCode link im selben Fenster öffnen



## rollerueckwaerts (23. März 2008)

Folgendes Szenario:

Ein Link, generiert durch BB code wird bei Klick immer in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet
So wie dieser hier 
http://google.de

Gibt es ne möglichkeit den target Befehl zu ändern ? Wenn ja ?! Wo ?

Lieben Dank schoma jetz
Greetz
Tobs


----------



## Arster-Boy (23. März 2008)

Hier im Forum?
Das hat doch nichts mit HTML zu tun

Fragen & Probleme oder so, ist das passende Forum

Das ist aber eine komische Idee...


----------



## merzi86 (23. März 2008)

In der Funktion, wo der BB-Code geparst wird.
Im teil den der befehl [ url ] betrifft steht bestimmt target="_blank".
Du musst einfach target herauslöschen, schon müsste es gehen.


----------

